# Trivia 10/31



## luckytrim (Oct 31, 2019)

trivia 10/31
DID YOU KNOW...
In A.D. 1281, a hurricane killed 100,000 Mongols who were  attacking Japan.
The Japanese thanked their storm gods for the kamikaze, which  means divine
wind from the gods


1. In the USA, what year saw women allowed to vote in a  Presidential 
election ?
  a. - 1916
  b. - 1920
  c. - 1924
  d. - 1928
2. A valance is a _______.
3. Two POTUS's had their names changed when their mothers  remarried. Can you 
name them?
4. What horror movie star made his last appearance in 'Plan 9  From Outer 
Space'?
5.  The name of what sporting site suggests that a famous  British Prime 
Minister had an interest in horse racing?
6. The cells in the human body reproduce and divide in a  process 
called...... what ?
7. This spice is called "pimento," especially in the  Caribbean, because 
Spanish settlers mistook the fruit for green peppercorns. Its  common name 
refers to its aroma.
  a. - Cinnamon
  b. - Nutmeg
  c. - Cloves
  d. - Allspice
8. In Shakespeare's "Macbeth", what is the "spot" that Lady  Macbeth imagines 
is on her hands when she utters the line "out, damned  spot!"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When a Possum ‘Plays Dead’ , it isn’t really playing : It  actually passes
out.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Drapery
3. Ford & Clinton
4.  Bela Lugosi
5.  Churchill Downs
6. Mitosis
7. - d
8. Blood

TRUTH !!
When a possum is threatened, it’s likely to first show its  teeth and hiss
almost like an angry cat. If that fails to frighten the  would-be predator,
the possum may run away or climb a tree. As a last resort,  however, the
creature falls into a sort of catatonic state, body limp and  eyes wide open.
This is not a conscious act of pretending, but is really a  genetically
programmed reflex action. Sometimes the defensive adaptation  works, and a
predator loses interest in a victim that appears to be dead.  Even after the
threat is gone, though, the possum may remain in its comatose  state for
hours!


----------

